# Lava Lock Baffle Plate OK Joe Highland test



## tag0401 (Oct 7, 2020)

Purchased this baffle plate for my highland after many YouTubers stating it was the one mod that is a must






 After I installed I decided I’d  season it and test the temp difference from side to side 







These thermometers have been checked in boiling water and are both reading the same at ambient temps. I will say I am disappointed that I am not getting the 5-10 degree difference most people are getting on the YouTube. However I am getting between 30-40 degree difference between the firebox and exhaust end which will allow me to use some of the grate closer to my firebox. Without this plate I was seeing close to 70+ degree difference from end to end. 






Another thing I did notice was the dome temp almost matched the grate temp which was always around 40 degrees cooler than the dome







I want to put out there that I am not being paid by lava lock or bbqsmokermods.com for this review. I will say I’m disappointed that my temps aren’t them same or close across the grate as advertised. I will reach out to some of the youtubers that can achieve that to see what they are doing to get those temp differences. I am not too concerned if I can’t achieve that because I don’t think it’s going to make a huge difference in my cooks. I am pleased that I can keep the firebox side of the cook chamber below 300 and not be super cold on the exhaust side.  Would I buy again yes I think I would! Hope this helps anyone wanting better temp control in their Highland

Adam


----------



## kruizer (Oct 7, 2020)

You will find that if you move the adjustable plates around a bit you can evenout the temps a bit more


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Oct 7, 2020)

It's hard to tell how thick your tuning plate is.  I have a highland reverse, the baffles it came with were a joke.  I made a 1/4" plate baffle for mine, and I have 5 degree difference from the firebox side to the other.  The best thing is thermal mass to even out temps.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 7, 2020)

Berettaclayshooter said:


> It's hard to tell how thick your tuning plate is.  I have a highland reverse, the baffles it came with were a joke.  I made a 1/4" plate baffle for mine, and I have 5 degree difference from the firebox side to the other.  The best thing is thermal mass to even out temps.



These are 3/16” if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 8, 2020)

Do a biscuit test.    Don't just rely on end to end temps.    

I read something in the archives at the BBQ Brethren,  from a fella who talked with Roger Davidson,  owner of Horizon.    Horizon offers an adjustable convection plate.   Davidson told him to leave 3 " between the baffle and the convection plate.

I think though, the one you bought, is built to sit right up to the baffle.

But biscuit tests will tell you far more.   I did several on my Brazos and learned a lot .    I thought I was doing great when I had even temps end-to-end,  but biscuit test told me another story.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2020)

Put a bread pan or a mortar pan filled with water on the grate next to the firebox & you should get even temps.
Al


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Put a bread pan or a mortar pan filled with water on the grate next to the firebox & you should get even temps.
> Al


I tried that after I installed the baffle plate.  When I began the test I didn’t have a water pan in but added after about 45 mins. It seems to work as a buffer for temp spikes when adding wood but didn’t aren’t to help with even temps across the cool chamber. Lava lock advertises as well as folk on you tube say you can achieve a 5 degree difference across the grate but I am not seeing that result. Maybe it will even out with meat on the grate.


----------

